
Virtual webcam – play a video in e.g. Zoom - Redeyes
https://rmsol.de/2020/04/25/v4l2/
======
ckdarby
This reminds me of using OBS to make entirely custom virtual cameras and when
Shopify's CEO offered $10k for feature support.

[https://github.com/obsproject/obs-
studio/issues/2568](https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/issues/2568)

------
guggle
I couldn't get v4l2 to work for some in-browser apps. But this one I could:
[https://github.com/webcamoid/akvcam](https://github.com/webcamoid/akvcam)

~~~
Redeyes
Thy for sharing will also try that out

------
xupybd
Can't you just share the screen in zoom or Skype?

~~~
Redeyes
Yes, you can share your screen in zoom and skype. At first, I wanted just to
play "a funny" video over the webcam (instead of my face), for my colleagues.
And sharing the desktop over the webcam was just a "nice to have" feature, in
the case, the application does not support screen sharing.

